# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  10 minuta politikë nga RTK  tema të nxehta

## projekti21_dk

Herë pas here do të sjell klipe nga debate politike të realizuara në RTK.
Klipet mund ti shkarkoni brenda 7 ditësh  100 shkarkime/nga data e publikimit.
Pas kësaj date mund të më kontaktoni në e-mail.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Berat Buzhala ( PDK ) - Naim Rrustemi (AAK)

*poshtë fotografive keni në tufëz/link ku mund ta shkarkoni klipin*

----------


## projekti21_dk

harrova të ju them se klipi është vetëm me zë, jo edhe me fotografi, por ia vlen të dëgjohet ky debat. Mua më ka pëlqyer.

----------


## master2006

E kam ndjekur edhe une. Njeri nga debatet me te nxehta dhe me interesante. Shum i qart eshte ky Rrustemi. E beri te flet me vete Beratin...

----------


## projekti21_dk

> E kam ndjekur edhe une. Njeri nga debatet me te nxehta dhe me interesante. Shum i qart eshte ky Rrustemi. E beri te flet me vete Beratin...


Unë më përpara kam pasur bindje të mirë për këtë Beratin dhe totalisht u zhgënjeva me servilitetin e tij. Ku i dihet ndoshta nga zori e ka bërë këtë!!

Rrustemi!! Eh, Rrustemi i dha një grusht të fortë partisë nga e cila u largua! Mua më pëlqejnë njerëzit revolucionar.

----------


## master2006

Berati eshte djal i mire dhe i zoti, por cfar ti besh, e mashtruan, ndoshta paraja e ben te veten. Si gazetar Beratin e kam ndjekur cdoher me qejf, dhe analizat e tij me kane pelqyer, por kesaj radhe si duket deshtoi te qelloj cakun. Nuk e besoj se do te arrije sukses ne politike sic arriti ne gazetari. Gjithsesi i uroj sukses ne profesionin e ri.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Berati eshte djal i mire dhe i zoti, por cfar ti besh, e mashtruan, ndoshta paraja e ben te veten. Si gazetar Beratin e kam ndjekur cdoher me qejf, dhe analizat e tij me kane pelqyer, por kesaj radhe si duket deshtoi te qelloj cakun. Nuk e besoj se do te arrije sukses ne politike sic arriti ne gazetari. Gjithsesi i uroj sukses ne profesionin e ri.


po këtë mendim kisha edhe unë për të.
sa i ultë më dukej atë natë mundohej të faktonte gjera pa fakte. Mjerim.
unë do t'i sygjeroja Beratit më së miri të jetë apartiak dhe sa më shpejt ta bëjë këtë më mirë do të jetë për të. vërtet dukej i mjerë atë natë dhe nuk doja t'u besoja syve dhe veshëve të mi se kam përpara Beratin.
Nga një shqiponjë, Berati doli një sorrë e lagur!!
Kthjellohu Berat, je zhytur keq. Më dhimbsesh!

----------


## ARIANI_TB

E po keshtu eshte kur ka mendjen vetem tek leket !!!!

----------


## Drenica 97

Pse na qenka i keq Berati e Naimi i mire,Naimi u largu nga pdk se keta se lejuan Naimin me vllezer te vjedh ne ptk,te ne politika eshte biznes.

----------


## illyrian rex

Berat Buzhala eshte politikan i buqfarhoneve, lol.

Per ata qe nuk e dijne cka eshte buqfarhonja, ndryshe ju themi 'kafe te rakise'. Ne keto kafet e erreta te rakise, ku rrijne llumi i shoqerise por qe njeheresh jane edhe personat qe udheheqin me institucione e me biznese te shumta planifikohen te gjitha ato qe ne te nesermen i percjellim ne media.
Aty ndodhin emerimet, shkarkimet, koalicionet, aleancat, puqet, malverzimet, shantazhet, dredhite, shpijunazhat, bizneset me shkije etj etj 

Ky far Berati, bashke me Petrit Selimin e me shume e shume 'politikan' te tjere jane politikan te buqfarhoneve. Keshtu qe mos prisni shume nga ta. Nuk ka hajr prej tyre.

Roli i 'gazetarve te mire' ka qene vetem nje hap drejt arritjes se qellimit te tyre, qe eshte inkuadrimi ne politike e rrjedhimisht pasurimi super i shpejte dhe i garantuar  :shkelje syri:

----------


## projekti21_dk

*Rritja e pagave të mësimdhënësve për 50% nga janari 2011*

Ditën kur po bëheshin zgjdhjet në Rahovec, ish kryeministri ( në largim ) doli me një deklaratë se punëtorëve të arsimit fillor e të mesëm do t'u rriten pagat për 50% nga janari 2011!!

_Kjo po më shëmbëllen në premtimet e më hershme parazgjedhore, kur masës i premtohej : " do të keni rrymë 25 orë në ditë"!!!_

Nuk më pëlqeu kultura e përfaqësuesit të SBASHK-ut!

Ndiqeni vetë!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Më falni për cilësinë jo të mirë të zërit.

----------


## Gogi

Prap:

BERAT BUZHALA (PDK) & BAJRUSH MORINA ( ANALIST )

 Debati ishte konstruktiv dhe i qet, shikojeni: http://rtklive.com/s_video/10minuta.asx

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Rritja e pagave të mësimdhënësve për 50% nga janari 2011*
> 
> Ditën kur po bëheshin zgjdhjet në Rahovec, ish kryeministri ( në largim ) doli me një deklaratë se punëtorëve të arsimit fillor e të mesëm do t'u rriten pagat për 50% nga janari 2011!!
> 
> _Kjo po më shëmbëllen në premtimet e më hershme parazgjedhore, kur masës i premtohej : " do të keni rrymë 25 orë në ditë"!!!_
> 
> Nuk më pëlqeu kultura e përfaqësuesit të SBASHK-ut!
> 
> Ndiqeni vetë!
> ...



ka ndonjë lajm për këtë?

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Herë pas here do të sjell klipe nga debate politike të realizuara në RTK.
> *Klipet mund t’i shkarkoni brenda 7 ditësh – 100 shkarkime/nga data e publikimit.*
> Pas kësaj date mund të më kontaktoni në e-mail.


* Jo, tashmë klipet po i postoj në youtube, ndaj shikimet janë të pakufizuara*

Pra konton "projekti21_dk" e kisha për qëlime të tilla, postime pallavrash të poltikës shqipatre në përgjithësi edhe për të mos rënë direkt në konfrontim me gjithëfarë tipash që nuk janë tipi im e që në kushte normale nuk do flisja me ta. shkurt e kisha mashë, për të mos e kapur zjarrin direkt me dorë!

Pas pak minutash do ta postoj një debat poltik 10 minutësh.

----------


## projekti21_dk

*RTK – Lajmet  ”Blic” 
-rubrika: 10 minuta politikë
Data: 11 mars 2013*

Në emisonin e lajmeve "Blic" të RTK-së, të datës 11 mars 2013 në rubrikën "10 minuta politkë", mysafir i sontem ishte Ahmet Isufi, i AAK-së, nga biseda e të cilit shkëputa dy çështje të rëndësishme:

1. Raporti i Ministrisë në Punëve të Brendshme për Veriun e Kosovës ( … ky raport i paplotë, pa fakte, jo serioz si dhe difekte të tjera në këtë minstri...)

2. Koalicioni AAK - PDK (… AAK tani PDK-në e konsideron si partnerin e fundit të mundshëm për koalicion ... )

Ndiqeni videon.

----------

